# How good is Radeon x1250 (690G) ?



## mikeon (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi I am planning on buying a 690g based mobo.How good is the integrated graphics ? Is it better than the Nvidia 7050 ? Which one is better ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 16, 2008)

They are neck to neck in performance. But the problem with N7050 mobo is that most of em dun support ocing like the ASUS M2N VM DVI. 
But most 690G mobos has enuf oc features.
The only edge for 7050 is its support for SM 3.0 while X1250 is SM 2.0

I personally own M2A VM. Im quite satisfied with its IGP. In some cases its even better than the 6200 dedicated card.


----------



## mikeon (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the reply so is it up to the task of playing Pro Street ? What abt games like san andreas, carbon, most wanted ?I was planning on getting a Jetway M2A692-GDG. How much Ram does it take ? I saw my friends 7050 which takes 64mb of ram and gives 256mb of video ram. Is it the same with the 690G ? Does shader model 3 make any difference with older shader model 2 games ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 16, 2008)

Some games performs better on 7050 while some on X1250. Im not sure which games is better in which one...
Ive played NFS MW @1024*768 low~med smoothly. It runs games like Farcry @ 1024*768 High~very high. 
Get 800Mhz memory in dual channel nd a gud proccy with it.


----------



## mikeon (Apr 16, 2008)

I am thinking of getting a X2 4400... is it good enough ? And will 1gb ram be enough for moderate gaming?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 16, 2008)

ya, it ll be enough
And sharing more than 128 MB for IGP seems useless, unless u are into some 3D modelling or animation.
And 4400+ seems gud enough. I think 690G mobos can have max of 8G memory.

And bout the 7050 that takes 64Mb ram nd shows 256MB, coz some amount of ram is reserved as texture memory in addition to the shared Vram.
Same is the case with this X1250. When i shared 128 MB, it shows 384 MB as texture memory. No problem in that as that xtra 256 will be used only when needed and iff system ram is free. 
X1250 can have a max vram of 1G and additional 256 Mb texture memory.


----------



## mikeon (Apr 16, 2008)

And what abt shader model 3 ? does it make a difference ? Does the 7050 support DX10? The x1250 i suppose is 9.0b right ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 17, 2008)

7050 dun support DX10. Its a Dx 9.0c IGP. 
Some rare games like Dirt needs Sm 3.0 to just launch tha game . It refuses to run on X1250. Nyways 7050 cant utilize the features on Sm 3.0 coz its too weak to utilize its potential as other IGPs.

Why dont u get 780G mobo? Teh Gigabyte 780G mobo is for 4.5k and has X2150 IGP which supports DX 10.0.
Later if u add n ATI's HD 3xxx or 4xxx card, u can get upto 30% performance boost with the acceleration from the IGP nd chipset, which is the main advantage of spider platform.

The IGP of 780G kicks even the dedicated cards like 8400GS, 7300GT, HD 2400 etc.
If u add a 2.4k HD 3450 card, it cud perform almost duoble it stock performance in accelarated mode and performs similar to cards like 8500GT nd sometimes even beats it.

And also Gigabyte 780G mobo supports DDR2 1066 memory, PCIE 2.0, AM2+ socket(fpr phenoms and backward compatible with current AM2 X2s).

Vurrently its the best IGP in world.


----------



## chesss (Apr 17, 2008)

*www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1196/11/page_11_benchmarks_far_cry/index.html


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 17, 2008)

thnx for the link


----------



## mikeon (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey thanks for the replies... the gigabyte 780g mobo i'm sure costs more than 4500. 

chk it out

Anyways it seems real amazing, but I'm on a budget too 

But as per the link posted above, the x1250 is slightly better than the 7050 in most games... so I guess it will do....


What about the 740G ? That much of a diff from the 690g ?


----------



## mikeon (Apr 18, 2008)

One more question will it be able to play test drive unlimited ?


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 18, 2008)

I personally own M2A VM. Im quite satisfied with its IGP. In some cases its even better than the 6200 dedicated card.

I dont understand how it performs better than a 6200.Are u talking abt 6200 TC or LE Version.Other 6200 cards do very well.It can even run FEAR at 800x600 medium quality.

AMD 780G is a very good mobo.Has a very good IGP which beats the hell out of current NVIDIA & Intel IGP's.Beats even 7300GS.Besides it will have hybrid crossfire technology ( abt 40% more performance when connected to a 3450 series comp with a 3450 w/o hybrid sli)

It is aimed at sub 100$ market.But have no idea what the cost in India is?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 18, 2008)

Im sure the Gigabyte 780G mobo is priced b/w 4.5k~4.8k in India. I once confirmed it myself. 

@Hrithan2020
check out dude. M2A VM plays FEAR @ 1024*768 medium. It even ran Crysis @ 800*600 low, but was lagging here nd there. A 6200 too cant run Crysis @ 800*600 low w/o lag.
I used DDR2 667 single channel during tests. Sure itll perform better when 800MHz dual channel memory is used, coz the b/w of shared memory improves dramatically.


----------



## mikeon (Apr 18, 2008)

@dOm1naTOr

Where do you live ? Where did u get those prices from ?Did u hear bout the jetway 780g mobo ? Jetway boards are cheap and if this one is available here its a damn steal !!!


----------



## mikeon (Apr 19, 2008)

Well what is the difference between 690G and 690V ?They both share the same graphics core right ?Only difference is the outputs right ? The gaming performance of both should be the same right ? Pls clarify...

(I'm asking cuz here in Goa the dealer is quoting 2300 for the Jetway M2A690-VP and Rs.2950 for the M2A692-GDG, so thats a lot of difference...) I use A CRT monitor and don't have a HDTV...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 19, 2008)

Most mobos <2.5k with 690 chipset comes with minimum features. Not even DVI. And they ll have mostly 2 momory slots and poor onboard sound like Soundmax. Realtek HD audio is far better.

And they also has less oc features.


----------



## chesss (Apr 20, 2008)

> I'm asking cuz here in Goa the dealer is quoting 2300 for the Jetway M2A690-VP and Rs.2950 for the M2A692-GDG


he is ripping u. I am getting M2A692 for 2500 in delhi.
Though I won't buy it as it has a phoenix bios


----------

